# включая



## Konstantinos

В. Путин: Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включая договорённости, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ. Мы рассматриваем Беларусь как нашего ближайшего союзника и, безусловно, как я уже Вам говорил неоднократно в телефонных разговорах, выполним все взятые нами на себя обязательства.

This is from a Vladimir Putin - Alexander Lukashenko speech (14 сентября 2020 года), kremlin.ru

What is the meaning of включая? 

Is it participle or preposition? 

Does it have any feminine aspect? 

Is it followed by genitive, accusative, dative or prepositional? 

Wiktionary says accusative but договорённости is genitive, dative or prepositional.


----------



## Rosett

In the given phrase, «включая» is a preposition, invariable part of speech, with no feminine aspect. It is followed by Accusative (договорённости pl).

включая
предл.
including; included (после сущ.)
включая всех, включая всё — all told

включая
предл. с вин.
Соответствует по значению сл.: вместе с кем-либо или с чем-либо, в том числе.


----------



## pimlicodude

It may have the function of a preposition, but is a present participle, much like the English word Including.


----------



## Konstantinos

In wiktionary it says that when it is preposition it is followed by accusative, but when it participle what is the rule?

I suppose it depends on the context? So here договорённости is dative because договорённостям is dative and following the rule to / towards? приверженной + dative = to be committed to / towards?

Or договорённости is accusative plural? This is supposed by the accusative plural of вытекающие.


----------



## pimlicodude

Konstantinos said:


> In wiktionary it says that when it is preposition it is followed by accusative, but when it participle what is the rule?
> 
> I suppose it depends on the context? So here договорённости is dative because договорённостям is dative and following the rule to / towards? приверженной + dative = to be committed to / towards?
> 
> Or договорённости is accusative plural? This is supposed by the accusative plural of вытекающие.


It is, as Rosett told you, accusative plural.
Participles take the same case as the verb they’re formed from.


----------



## Konstantinos

Just the two initial answers by you and Rosett disagree.


----------



## pimlicodude

Konstantinos said:


> Just the two initial answers by you and Rosett disagree.


No, we didn't disagree. Rosett said it was a preposition. I agreed - but pointed out it was formed as a participle. The formation of a word and its function can be different.

Судя по: the formation is as an adverbial (gerund); the function is as a prepositional phrase

Относительно: formation - adverb; function - preposition

There are hundreds of examples in Russian.

Включая is formed as an adverbial participle (aka adverbial, aka gerund) from включать, and as включать takes  the accusative, so does the adverbial participle formed from it. But its function is prepositional.

I think, from the point of view of a learner, you can just accept включая +Acc as meaning "including" (and it is formed very similarly to "including" in England; I don't know what equivalents there are in Greek).


----------



## Konstantinos

I just enjoy the mathematical form of Russian grammar, and for studying the C2 level, all the grammar aspects should be known.

So, do all the possible combinations exist?:

Formation participle, function participle
Formation participle, function preposition
Formation preposition, function participle
Formation preposition, function preposition

Or only the following:

Formation participle, function preposition

?

The question is more general about Russian grammar, not just about the включая.


----------



## nizzebro

Konstantinos said:


> Formation preposition, function participle


There is no way to turn a simple, preposition - such that is not derived from other form, into a participle, because such preposition lacks processual semantics that verbs have. A simple preposition just provides a pattern of relations between two entities. There's nothing special in this sense that would make Russian different from English.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Включая is formed as an adverbial participle (aka adverbial, aka gerund) from включать, and as включать takes the accusative, so does the adverbial participle formed from it. But its function is prepositional.


Yes, включая may be adverbial participle (деепричастие, aka Russian gerund,) depending on the phrase, when it would play a role of additional action, accompanying the main verb (predicate).

Ex.: Он шёл по коридору, включая свет во всех комнатах.

деепричастие
ср.
Неизменяемая форма глагола, обозначающая добавочное действие, сопутствующее действию глагола-сказуемого, и обладающая признаками глагола и наречия (в лингвистике).

включая
предл.; деепр. наст. вр. от включать

включать
несов. - включать, сов. - включить; (вн.)
1) (в вн.; вводить в состав) include (d in); (вставлять) insert (d in)
включать в повестку дня — enter (d) on the agenda
включать в список — put (d) on [enter (d) in] the list
2) (охватывать) include (d), embrace (d)
3) (свет, приборы, оборудование) turn / switch on (d); (газ, воду) turn on (d); (устанавливать связь) connect (to); (приводить в действие какой-л механизм) engage (d); (переводить в активный режим) activate (d)
включать передачу (в автомобиле) — throw into gear
включать питание в системе — power on / up a system
прибор включён — the unit is on
положение "включено" — the "on" position


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включая договорённости, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ.

Россия (subject, nominative case)
остаётся приверженной (predicate, the verb 'оставаться' requires the predicative component to be put into the instrumental case)
всем нашим договорённостям (indirect object, dative case)
включая договорённости (prepositional object of inclusion that specifies – in this sentence – the indirect object; the preposition 'включая' imposes the accusative case on the noun)
вытекающие из (an active participle that serves as a modifier to the noun 'договорённости' and hence takes on the same case – the accusative)
Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ (the preposition 'из' determines the case of the nominal part of the modifier – the genitive)


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you all for your answers. 

What about включающий? Is it interchangeable with включая, but just the включающий needs more grammar adjustments?

Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включающим договорённостям, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ.

Or what case should be used here? Maybe nominative?

Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включающие договорённости, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ.


----------



## Rosett

Konstantinos said:


> Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включающие договорённости, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ


Yes, some adjustments are necessary:
«Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включающим договорённости, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ».


----------



## Konstantinos

Rosett said:


> Yes, some adjustments are necessary:
> «Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включающим договорённости, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ».



Here договорённости is again accusative? Or nominative?


----------



## Maroseika

Konstantinos said:


> What about включающий? Is it interchangeable with включая, but just the включающий needs more grammar adjustments?
> 
> Россия остаётся приверженной всем нашим договорённостям, включающим договорённостям, вытекающие из Договора о Союзном государстве, об ОДКБ.


It's possible technically, but sounds ambiguous: Россия привержена [лишь] тем договоренностям, которые включают договоренности, вытекающие из... (но, видимо, может быть не привержена тем договоренностям, которые не включают договоренности, вытекающие из...).

A sidenote: быть приверженным договоренностям is just wrong. Приверженный - devoted, loyal:
Он привержен религии предков.
Он привержен духу и букве английских законов.
Она привержена государю.
Приверженец здорового образа жизни / концептуализма / Стефана Блуаского etc.
What he really meant to say - Россия верна/следует договоренностям, соблюдает договоренности.


----------



## nizzebro

Konstantinos said:


> Is it interchangeable with включая, but just the включающий needs more grammar adjustments?


Включая is an adverbial participle used as a preposition so it is not declined;
'...X, включая Y' means 'X including Y' - it is roughly the same pattern as 'X with Y'.

Включающий is an adjectival participle that is declined and agrees with the relevant noun in the same manner as an adjective does. The only difference is that it is transitive - it needs an object: "an including X" means nothing, unlike "a big X" or "a green X"; so you use it as "X, включающий Y" (an X that includes Y), or, sometimes, as "включающий Y X" -  and in ether case you decline the participle according to X.

But, as already been said, "договорённостям(pl.dat), включающим(pl.dat) договорённости(pl.acc)" - even being correct, sounds confusing, as it creates a recursion of "to all agreements that include the agreements".
The original, adverbial, form works due to a discourse feature like "to all agreements - including (those) agreements, that are bla bla bla"; which is another thing.


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you both for your answers.



nizzebro said:


> But, as already been said, "договорённостям(pl.instr), включающим(pl.instr) договорённости(pl.acc)" -...



The first two are dative.

What about вытекающие in the initial context? Is it accusative (not nominative) because it follows the rule of включая + acc.?

включая [договорённости, вытекающие...]

?


----------



## nizzebro

Konstantinos said:


> The first two are dative.


Sorry, I corrected it. Good point!
вытекающие is accusative as it modifies договорённости - which in turn is an object of включая.


----------



## Rosett

Konstantinos said:


> What about вытекающие in the initial context? Is it accusative (not nominative) because it follows the rule of включая + acc.?
> 
> включая [договорённости, вытекающие...]
> 
> ?


«Вытекающие» in the initial context are in Acc.Pl., as it agrees with «договорённости». «Договорённости» is a direct object in the phrase.


----------

